# Will matching the house and barn architectually be a mistake?



## wguisbert54

I am planning on building a horse barn that closely resembles my home.

Will this be a mistake?


----------



## maura

No, I think it will be lovely. 

Our place is no where near as nice or as grand, but we've matched the colors of the house in the barn and outbuildings- white with black trim, grey roof and it makes a big difference in the way the place looks. 

I suppose you could say we matched the architecture, but is faux Colonial with vinyl siding really an architectural style? 

A lot of places look like they grew like Topsy - just expanded with no thought to overall design. Your place will look like it grew according to a preconceived design. Much better, IMO. I also like that the house and barn *look* like they belong in central PA, and that you've respected the conventions or tradtions of the region.


----------



## Lockwood

While I like the traditional looking (red) wood barn sometimes, I like when a barn is the same color as the house and of similar style. 

My barn is a barely there smokey blue/sage color to match my house. Although my house isn't all that interesting looking to begin with, I knew it would look worse next to a bright red traditional wooden barn so I chose a more Cape Cod-ish look when designing my barn and colors. 
It suits the area I'm in as well so that was a consideration too.


----------



## Hidalgo13

I think it would look lovely, and I must say your lot is gorgeous. Amazing view and house.


----------



## Walkamile

I agree with the above posters, it will be lovely.


----------

